# Riviera Holiday Resort



## Eric in McLean (Apr 28, 2008)

I asked Cape Escape to give me a list of South African resorts that costs $1,000 or less for a 1BR, has levy of $300 or less per year, trades thru RCI, and has good trading power.  The best seems to be Riviera Holiday Resort.  Has anyone heard of it?


----------



## abdibile (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow! 

Did they really prepare you a list of resorts with MF below $ 300?

They always told me that would be lots of manual work as they do not have levies on file and always sent me lists stating purchase price only.

I have no personal experience with Riviera.

But what I found on the web does not look too bad. Location should be good, the resort OK

But only the studios have really low levy and the levy increase in the last few years (in South African Rand) was significant. That is why I did not buy one.

No idea about trading power, lots of weeks available in RCI.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 28, 2008)

they actually prepared a short list, with prices, levies, trading power by numerical score, and week.


----------



## abdibile (Apr 28, 2008)

Trading power is the RCI South Africa Points right?

That does not have an extremely high correlation with international trading power as it only takes demand withing South Africa into account.

For international exchangers into SA resorts it does not matter too much if there are school holidays in SA (perhaps even want to travel when not so crowded)


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 28, 2008)

I assume so.


----------



## philemer (Apr 29, 2008)

Eric in McLean said:


> they actually prepared a short list, with prices, levies, trading power by numerical score, and week.



Cape Escape knows nothing about trading power of SA within RCI. They have their separate trade power numbers which are for w/in SA resorts. I'd suggest a search here on TUG for your resort and see if anyone owns there. I have never seen any discussion on that specific resort. I can tell you that my week (Tenbury, week 27= Peak season) is an awesome trader. Levy for a 1BR is about Rand 1700.

I'd suggest firing off an offer to CE for a "high" or "peak" season week, 1BR or studio, for a very low price and see if they can find you something. However, I wouldn't buy ANY SA week unless you find some positive feedback here on TUG. 

Phil


----------

